# the linden method vs DPmanual



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

so i have been reviewing the linden method and DP manual for a while now and have determined that they are exactly the same. well, sort of. more like the linden method is the shit and the DPmanual is a half assed abbreviation of the linden method. no offense to sean O'conner intended. basically they say the exact same thing but the linden method offers a much more in depth look at how to effectively move on from DP/anxiety, and offers some great exercises to combat anxiety, with some pleasant hypnosis and meditation tapes. to be entirely honest with everyone, after going over the linden method, i really do believe that it is worth the money, and will work for DP if you commit to doing it.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

were them links of the linden method i posted any help? you really thinks its worth the money though?? lol must have a proper look at it soon


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah the links were great, kinda feel guilty for getting it for free though. basically everything covered in the linden method are things i learned the hard way through my own recovery. it's right on the money and offers detailed descriptions of how to do it. i do recommend it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Cathal_08 said:


> were them links of the linden method i posted any help? you really thinks its worth the money though?? lol must have a proper look at it soon


Where did you post them? I will read anything that helps.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Where did you post them? I will read anything that helps.


http://rapidshare.com/files/113408903/The_Linden_Method_Anti-Anxiety_Program.zip

Courtesy of Cathal_08.


----------



## Interested (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree Tommygunz they are definitely similar in their approach. I have them both. DP manual is targeted specifically at DP I guess. I agree the Linden method is the best product of it's kind I have come across. It has definitely helped me with my dp.

I have found them both to be helpful though


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

I will give you shorter version of Linden Method:
1. don't think about your anxiety
2. live your life as normal as possible
3. nobody said that it would be easy

And now... this is shorter version of DPmanual:
1. don't think about your DP
2. live your life as normal as possible
3. nobody said that it would be easy

Actualy, they're both right! So, where is the problem!?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

nix said:


> I will give you shorter version of Linden Method:
> 1. don't think about your anxiety
> 2. live your life as normal as possible
> 3. nobody said that it would be easy
> ...


We can summarize this to one step: Live!


----------



## Sean 561 (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know how I feel about someone capitalizing on our disorder like Linden does. Its one thing for the doctors and the big pharma's. But another sufferer? And the guarantee is BS. Some of us have 24/7 DP and just forgetting about it isn't happening.

Sorry for the negativity guys.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Sean 561 said:


> I don't know how I feel about someone capitalizing on our disorder like Linden does. Its one thing for the doctors and the big pharma's. But another sufferer? And the guarantee is BS. Some of us have 24/7 DP and just forgetting about it isn't happening.
> 
> Sorry for the negativity guys.


agreed 100%


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

sonnl said:


> agreed 100%


Disagreed 100%!

I had it chronic 24/7 for 4 years and only by living as normally as possible no matter how bad I felt and just not allowing myself to avoid stuff did I recover (very gradually). I wouldn't say it is so much about forgetting about it but more filling your life with other things to stop yourself focusing on it all the time.

Part of this whole thing is thinking you have it worse than anyone else and that those who recovered can't have had it as bad as you - but that is just pure rubbish. It's all part of the self doubt that comes with the disorder.

Personally I think the Linden method is a compilation of stuff you can find for free elsewhere.

I think part of it is also to invite the feelings of panic and anxiety when they start to come so that you take the fear out of them.

Either way, I wouldn't spend the money myself but if its there for free, sure give it a try.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Usually Tommy and me agree but Charles Linden and Sean O' Conner can fondle my ballsac. I committed to that for like a month and it didn't do crap squat!!!!! Sorry Toms


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Claymore said:


> Usually Tommy and me agree but Charles Linden and Sean O' Conner can fondle my ballsac. I committed to that for like a month and it didn't do crap squat!!!!! Sorry Toms


A month? Try more like several and then say it doesn't work....these things take a lot of time once you are entrenched in an anxiety habit.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

guest1234 said:


> A month? Try more like several and then say it doesn't work....these things take a lot of time once you are entrenched in an anxiety habit.


Yeah but this is info I could have figured out on my own. Not worth a 100 and some bucks, or even the time to download it illegally.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Claymore said:


> Yeah but this is info I could have figured out on my own. Not worth a 100 and some bucks, or even the time to download it illegally.


Sometimes people find comfort in hearing from another person what they already figured out, but I agree with you there it's not worth 100 bucks.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

well theirs a link a few posts above for the torrent of linden, i have it downloaded so im willing to give it a try for the sole reason of it being free.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Claymore said:


> Yeah but this is info I could have figured out on my own. Not worth a 100 and some bucks, or even the time to download it illegally.


Well you said it didn't work, not that you just wouldn't pay for it. I agree about the not paying part


----------

